# Reparar leds del V600



## renec1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bueno pues mi duda esq tengo un v600 entonces no encienden los leds q estan bajo la pantalla externa, losq estan alrededor de el logo motorola


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 26, 2006)

seguro que son led's y no lamparillas con una goma anaranjada?


----------



## renec1000 (Sep 30, 2006)

Gracias por contestar..
Pues si, es eso q tu dices.. se podra reparar?


----------

